# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Zamrznuti zameci koje više ne želite čuvati, ustanova vam to ne dozvoljava, JAVITE SE

## Kadauna

Ako imate zamrznute zametke u nekoj od hrvatskih zdravstvenih ustanova i ne planirate više ići na transfer, molimo vas da nam se javite, posebno u situacijama ako vam u zdravstvenoj ustanovi kažu da:

na vlastiti zahtjev ne možete uništiti prekobrojne zametkemorate ići na transfer, ilinakon isteka pet godina morate plaćati čuvanje zametaka koje više ne namjeravate čuvati.
[COLOR=#4D4D4D][FONT=&amp]Javiti se možete anonimno na neplodnost@roda.hr. Vaše informacije nećemo dijeliti dalje. 
https://www.roda.hr/udruga/programi/...-zametaka.html

----------

